# +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!!



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

By popular request, we've re-vamped our product lineup to help make it easier to understand and let you compare what we are offering.
All of our front struts are completely modular and re-buildable. Each housing is precision manufactured and TIG welded for strength and reliability. All of our bag mounts are precision manufactured in house for unparalleled quality control. 
We know VW's and our design staff has a long history of air ride design and installation. This database of knowledge and experience means you'll get a product that fits your VW to a "T" and performs like no other!
...........................................
*To build a custom kit to your specs, simply pick one of each: 
Strut/Shock/Bag Kit
Air Management System
Air Fitting Kit*








*::::: Strut/Shock/Air Bag Kits :::::*
*Standard Series Strut/Shock/Bag Kit*
Our Standard Series kits offer better than OEM handling and great bang for the buck! Rebound dampening is fully adjustable on mk2/mk3/Corrado rear shocks.
*Includes:*
2 - Mason Tech/KYB GR-2 front struts
2 - Universal Air Aero Sport Bags
2 - Mason-Tech/Airlift 9-Way Adjustable Rear Air-Over Shocks (mk2/mk3/Corrado only)
2 - KYB GR-2 rear shocks and Universal Air "Air House 2" bags with mounting hardware (mk4/New Beetle only)
Miscellaneous mounting hardware
*mk2 Golf/Jetta - mk3 Golf Jetta - Corrado Standard Series Struts/Shocks/Bags Kit: $1479.99  Buy Now!*
*mk4 Golf/GTI/Jetta - New Beetle Standard Series Struts/Shocks/Bags Kit: $1399.99  Buy Now!*
*mk5 Rabbit/GTI/Jetta Standard Series Struts/Bags Kit: $1359.99  Buy Now!*
...........................................
*Performance Series Strut/Shock/Bag Kit*
Our Performance Series kits offer great handling. Rebound dampening is fully adjustable on mk2/mk3/Corrado rear shocks.
*Includes:*
2 - Mason Tech/Bilstein Sport front struts
2 - Universal Air Aero Sport Bags
2 - Mason-Tech/Airlift 9-Way Adjustable Rear Air-Over Shocks (mk2/mk3/Corrado only)
2 - Bilstein Sport rear shocks and Universal Air "Air House 2" bags with mounting hardware (mk4/New Beetle only)
Miscellaneous mounting hardware
*mk2 Golf/Jetta - mk3 Golf Jetta - Corrado Performance Series Struts/Shocks/Bags Kit: $1599.99  Buy Now!*
*mk4 Golf/GTI/Jetta - New Beetle Performance Series Struts/Shocks/Bags Kit: $1539.99  Buy Now!*
*mk5 Rabbit/GTI/Jetta Performance Series Struts/Bags Kit: $1439.99  Buy Now!*
...........................................
*Signature Series Strut/Shock/Bag Kit*
Our Signature Series kits allow the lowest drop in the front and offer the best handling. Rebound dampening is fully adjustable on both front and rear so you can tailor the ride to your own taste.
*Includes:*
2 - Mason Tech/Koni Sport Adjustable front struts
2 - Universal Air Aero Sport Bags
2 - Mason-Tech 9-Way Adjustable Rear Air-Over Shocks (mk2/mk3/Corrado only)
2 - Koni Sport Adjustable rear shocks and Universal Air "Air House 2" bags with mounting hardware (mk4/New Beetle only)
Miscellaneous mounting hardware
*mk2 Golf/Jetta - mk3 Golf Jetta - Corrado Signature Series Struts/Shocks/Bags Kit: $1699.99  Buy Now!*
*mk4 Golf/GTI/Jetta - New Beetle Signature Series Struts/Shocks/Bags Kit: $1699.99  Buy Now!*
*mk5 Rabbit/GTI/Jetta Signature Series Struts/Bags Kit: $1599.99  Buy Now!*
_Note: mk5 kits do not come with new rear shocks._
...........................................








*::::: Air Management Systems :::::*
*Level 1: F/B 8-Valve System*
Includes:
1 - Satin black 5-gallon air tank (photo shows stainless steel tank)
1 - Parker water/oil separator
1 - Viair 400 Air compressor w/braided stainless leader hose, check valve, remote air intake kit, 135/150psi switch and relay
2 - Up/Down switches (1 front, 1 rear)
8 - SMC 3/8" valves
2 - Dual-needle Viair 200psi air pressure gauges (your choice of black or white face)
50 - Feet of 3/8" DOT-approved air line
50 - Feet of 1/8" DOT-approved gauge air line
1 - Tube of thread sealant
*Level 1 Air Management System: $679.00  Buy Now!*
...........................................

*Level 2: F/B/S/S 8-Valve System with Dakota Digital Gauges*
Includes:
1 - Stainless Steel 5-gallon air tank
1 - Parker water/oil separator
1 - Viair 400 Air compressor w/braided stainless leader hose, check valve, remote air intake kit, 135/150psi switch and relay
1 - Chrome 7-Switch Relayed Controller (F/B/S/S + Pancake)
4 - Universal Air Manifolded 3/8" valves
1 - Dakota Digital 5-Position Air Pressure Gauge (RF, LF, RR, LR + Tank)
5 - 400psi Dakota Digital Pressure Sending Units 50 - Feet of 3/8" DOT-approved air line
1 - Tube of thread sealant
*Level 2 Air Management System: $1199.00  Buy Now!*
...........................................

*Level 3: F/B/S/S 8-Valve System with Dakota Digital Auto Ride Height Control*
Includes:
1 - Stainless Steel 5-gallon air tank
1 - Parker water/oil separator
1 - Viair 400 Air compressor w/braided stainless leader hose, check valve, remote air intake kit, 135/150psi switch and relay
1 - Chrome 7-Switch Relayed Controller (F/B/S/S + Pancake)
4 - Universal Air Manifolded 3/8" valves
1 - Dakota Digital Programmable Ride Height Control System
50 - Feet of 3/8" DOT-approved air line
1 - Tube of thread sealant
*Level 3 Air Management System: $1599.00 Buy Now!*
...........................................








*::::: Air Fitting Kits :::::*
These kits are necessary to plumb your Mason-Tech air ride system. Includes full instructions and diagrams to make installation a breeze!
*Air Fitting Kit for Manual Gauge/Switch Management Systems*
Includes:
50' of 3/8" DOT air hose
50' of 1/8" DOT air line 
All associated DOT-approved presstolock fittings.
*Air Fitting Kit, Manual Gauges: $199.99  Buy Now!*
...........................................
*Air Fitting Kit for Digital Gauge/Switch Management Systems*
Includes:
50' of 3/8" DOT air hose 
All associated DOT-approved presstolock fittings.
*Air Fitting Kit, Digital Gauges: $199.99  Buy Now!*
...........................................
Each system is hand-built as ordered. Turnaround time is usually about 4-7 days.
All components are available separately. We are working as fast as we can to get everything on the website but not everything is up yet. If you have any questions, do not hesitate to email or call (email is usually best because we are usually running around the shop, building things or shipping things







).

_Note: Please contact us for Canadian, foreign or overnight shipping._
...........................................
*We also manufacture many other unique products like Billet Crak Pipes and Sumpsaver Skidplates. Check it all out at  MASON-TECH.com*

You may order online 24/7 at our secure webstore by following the links above or you may email us at [email protected] or call us at *(330)794-7784* 9am-5:00pm M-F.


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:06 PM 2-7-2008_


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! ([email protected])*

any pics of the mk4 fronts?


----------



## randall_bora1.8 (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_any pics of the mk4 fronts?

Id like to see MK4's and MK5's if you have any pics...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (dashrendar)*

mk4 pics are on our website:
Look here


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! ([email protected])*

are these the bilsteins or the koni's?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Custom Konis.


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (dashrendar)*

I think these are the Bilisteins. The new Koni's are dark burgundy.
Although they do have the adjustment slot at the threaded (top) end.
My current Koni's looks the similar to these.










_Modified by sc_rufctr at 10:39 PM 1-26-2008_


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (sc_rufctr)*

Any chance of a MKI kit being produced? Or could a MKII kit be adapted to work on a MKI?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
New applications are on the way - mk4 R32, mk5 Rabbit/Jetta/R32, 98+ Passat, *Audi A4*


YES!
Sign me up for the performance series Scott! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

have you guys had any problems with the clamps holding the bags?? ... b/c i know they can cause leaks and i have had 2 friends who've run similar setups that have had problems ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*

The struts pictured above are actually the Signature Series, but it's an older pic. The new versions will be dark red. Performance and Standard Series struts will be yellow.
We've had no issues with the clamps on any of the bags. All air bags have them. If there is a manufacturing defect, it's covered by the manufacturer's warranty.


----------



## brandonfast (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

will either of the kits lay frame on a small bumper mk2? that is all i want. i understand the notching needed for this. i just want to be sure. thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (brandonfast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandonfast* »_will either of the kits lay frame on a small bumper mk2? that is all i want. i understand the notching needed for this. i just want to be sure. thanks

Depends on what size wheels you're running. 13-15": Yes (as long as you have fender clearance). 16"+: Close.


----------



## brandonfast (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

perfect thankyou!


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

Will these be made for the B5 A4?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (A4robm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4robm* »_Will these be made for the B5 A4?

Yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

Awesome. I have been looking to piece a kit together for a while now. Can you PM me prices and when it will potentially be ready? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (A4robm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4robm* »_Awesome. I have been looking to piece a kit together for a while now. Can you PM me prices and when it will potentially be ready? Thanks

IM returned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elpermgrande (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

im'ed you


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V_Scirocco_GTX* »_
Any chance of a MKI kit being produced? Or could a MKII kit be adapted to work on a MKI?

Does no answer mean I'm out of luck?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V_Scirocco_GTX* »_
Does no answer mean I'm out of luck?









We will be working on a mk1 kit in the very near future. Mk1's are tight on space in the front strut tower, so we are exploring the options on how to make things work the best we can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! ([email protected])*

the newer passat kits, which front setup are you planning on using?

and arent these "mason-tech 9-way adjustable air over struts" easy street chapmans with welded mounts? are those going to be the choice for the b5 chassis?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh damn a setup like that on a mkv would be steez. I could lay on 20s fo sho (nunzo: for sure).
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif 


_Modified by Plain at 10:15 AM 1-30-2008_


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Oh damn a setup like that on a mkv would be steez. I could lay on 20s fo sho (nunzo: for sure).
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif 

_Modified by Plain at 10:15 AM 1-30-2008_

x2 hook it up!


----------



## MobMotorsports (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! ([email protected])*

When is the MKIV R32 kit going to be complete? Do you have an estimated price? Do a comparison to the HPS Competition kit for us please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedBull_MkV (Feb 5, 2007)

anything for the new MkV Chasis?


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! ([email protected])*

Super, I'll be saving up my pennies!


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the newer passat kits, which front setup are you planning on using?

and arent these "mason-tech 9-way adjustable air over struts" easy street chapmans with welded mounts? are those going to be the choice for the b5 chassis?


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (dub-Nation)*

Have you sold any MKIII kits. I want to see some MKIIIs with this kit and ask for feedback.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (VolksEffect)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksEffect* »_Have you sold any MKIII kits. I want to see some MKIIIs with this kit and ask for feedback.

As soon as the weather breaks in the east, I'm certain you'll be seeing some pics and hearing some feedback http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cstjetta (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! ([email protected])*

or you could send a kit over my way and ill have it on before the weather gets better on the east.


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
As soon as the weather breaks in the east, I'm certain you'll be seeing some pics and hearing some feedback http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hey it's summer here in Australia... If you sent me a kit.......
Anyways... Love your kits. I'm definitely thinking about going with yours.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (sc_rufctr)*

New options! New lower prices!
New kits on the way! B5/5.5, B6 Passat, B5/5.5, B6 A4 coming soon!


----------



## quagmeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! ([email protected])*

how soon on the b5.5 kits?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (quagmeyer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quagmeyer* »_how soon on the b5.5 kits?









Very soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubstep (Jan 15, 2008)

92 cabby


----------



## dubstep (Jan 15, 2008)

what about skid plates for mk1


----------



## cstjetta (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (dubstep)*

great guy to deal with answered all my emails about anything i was asking. the new deals look great. and heres the gti from the site. sits perfect!








your making me want to spend money i dont even have.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (cstjetta)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_New options! New lower prices!
New kits on the way! B5/5.5, B6 Passat, B5/5.5, *B6 A4 coming soon*!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (sleepygti28)*

back up!!!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (tchristemac)*

Scott,
I would like to talk to you about some air ride for my ride.
Chris
C2


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (C2Motorsports)*

Bag it Chris


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (moacur)*

any idea of the highest offset that would work on the front of a mk3 without bag problems?


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (d1rtyj4k3)*

Scott I sent you an email.. I may have a few more questions but I may be looking at placing an order here in the next week or two.
-Jake


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_back up!!!

a drop top B6 on bags!!!!















f*cking sex!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_New options! New lower prices!
New kits on the way! B5/5.5, B6 Passat, B5/5.5, B6 A4 coming soon!

You can Add the A6 4B to that list since they have the same suspension as the Passat B5/5.5


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (Mr Schmidt)*

TTT


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (Mr Schmidt)*

The Passat B6 has the same suspension as the MK5 Jetta and GTI, So will the MK 5 kit work on the Passat. Someone has bolted up MK5 Jetta coilovers to the Passat. I may have been waiting for nothing. Anybody got input on that?


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_
The Passat B6 has the same suspension as the MK5 Jetta and GTI, So will the MK 5 kit work on the Passat. Someone has bolted up MK5 Jetta coilovers to the Passat. I may have been waiting for nothing. Anybody got input on that?


if the passat b6 has the same chassis as the a4 b6, would the passat b6 kit work with the a4 b6? i'm getting all excited in my panties!
mason-tech you're killing me!!! i need a b6 a4 kit now...


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (sleepygti28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygti28* »_a drop top B6 on bags!!!!















f*cking sex!!!!!!!


----------



## ezmacscoobysnk (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (sleepygti28)*

I don not think the B6 A4 and the Passat B6 share the same suspension.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (Squillo)*

is the A4 application for B5 quattro or frontrak only? i'm curious x a bajillion to know how you figured out the rear suspension on a quattro B5


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_

























wtf... why the hell are my pants wet all of a sudden???









_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_I don not think the B6 A4 and the Passat B6 share the same suspension.

thanks, just thought i had an ounce of hope.










_Modified by sleepygti28 at 5:58 AM 3-7-2008_


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (dubstep)*

up top!


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

Scott if you read this I am ready for the Mk5 kit which should fit my Passat B6


_Modified by Squillo at 8:35 PM 3-10-2008_


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_any idea of the highest offset that would work on the front of a mk3 without bag problems?

yea that would be quite helpful and will it lay subframe on a mk3 just like a mk2,
what kind of # in drop are we talking from stock because a 6in drop or so is frame on a mk3 
ill just email you all my questions


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

ok, what about the Audi Allroad? Would we just order typical C5 A6 bag kits from you? That is, if you even made them? Would they be on the horizon?


----------



## lordfester (Aug 20, 2006)

Type 44's anytime soon? 
1990 100 frontrak... bags are the only thing that can save it!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (dubstep)*


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Calling tomorrow Scott, I need to pick up a few things to complete my air ride...


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Change is in the "air" for me.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_


















Thanks D... I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif that cabby


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Change is in the "air" for me.


What are you trying to say Paul???HMMMMMMMMMMMM,HMMMMMMMMMM??


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Just a question.
a full kit would require a strut kit, an air fitting kit and an air management kit
so, like the top of the line would be the Signature Series kit, the Digital Air Fitting kit and the Stage 3 management kit for ~$3500
or the affordable line would be the Standard Series kit, Manual air fitting kit and Stage 1 management for ~$2400


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

Hate to put you on the spot Scott, but are your tanks DOT approved by any chance?


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

i beleive they are, he switched to tanks that are made by a company that makes them for truck brakes, he switched myne from the chrome crappy one right before he sent myne out


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah. so i've tryed calling mason-tech. no ones answered....


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

good god that GTI is sexy as hell


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_i beleive they are, he switched to tanks that are made by a company that makes them for truck brakes, he switched myne from the chrome crappy one right before he sent myne out

oh, ok. thanks dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

Did you guys ever get pics of the new B6 setup?


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (ilovemyTT)*

scott has been very busy lately in the shop all the time and some other personal things, best way to get ahold of him is email and pms on here
thats what ive been doing at least and he always responds


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_scott has been very busy lately in the shop all the time and some other personal things, best way to get ahold of him is email and pms on here
thats what ive been doing at least and he always responds

ok thank you.


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (ilovemyTT)*

any pics of a MK5 on your set-up? i want to bag my bunny!


----------



## Rumpo (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (anti bling)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anti bling* »_any pics of a MK5 on your set-up? i want to bag my bunny!

ditto


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (cstjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cstjetta* »_
your making me want to spend money i dont even have.









I know huh!?


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (anti bling)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anti bling* »_any pics of a MK5 on your set-up? i want to bag my bunny!

did someone say "WHORE"?


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V_Scirocco_GTX* »_
Any chance of a MKI kit being produced? Or could a MKII kit be adapted to work on a MKI?

x2


----------



## ezmacscoobysnk (Oct 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

or status of the b5 quattro kit?


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

/awaits kit for Mk1 TT!!!


----------



## MIDNIGHTwanderer (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ezmacscoobysnk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ezmacscoobysnk* »_or status of the b5 quattro kit? 


me aswell! what are the pricing going to be?????


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (#1~STUNNA)*

so the pricing for the kits in the original post and the website are different. which is the accurate pricing? (i know the post dates are pretty spaced out)


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (formerly vr6 karl)*

anyone running these on an mkiv?


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! ([email protected])*

anything for the b6 s4's? please hit me up, looking to bag my avant asap!
thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (2.8turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.8turbo* »_anything for the b6 s4's? please hit me up, looking to bag my avant asap!
thanks

We will be releasing a ton of new stuff in the next couple weeks. We'll post it up here first http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! ([email protected])*

wow wish i would of known about your struts before i bought my stuff o well....


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: +++ MASON-TECH: New Air Ride Systems, New Lower Prices!!! (Capt. Obvious)*

how bout a pic of that avant next to it???


----------



## phoenix94 (Sep 17, 2010)

have you B5.5 4motion kit please ?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

phoenix94 said:


> have you B5.5 4motion kit please ?


you should probably look at the dates of the posts in this thread...


----------



## phoenix94 (Sep 17, 2010)

2 years ago, yes and ?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

phoenix94 said:


> 2 years ago, yes and ?


pretty sure mason tech no longer exists.

or atleast does not do air struts.


----------



## phoenix94 (Sep 17, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

d.tek said:


> pretty sure mason tech no longer exists.
> 
> or atleast does not do air struts.


Noobs cant help it Tek


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Well its hard to win, if they ask a question people say "search" and when they search and bump up old stuff. Well this is what happens.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Well its hard to win, if they ask a question people say "search" and when they search and bump up old stuff. Well this is what happens.


i gave him the information he needed, didn't i?


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Well its hard to win, if they ask a question people say "search" and when they search and bump up old stuff. Well this is what happens.


Kevin you are right. Tek you did tell him.

Lets make it clear

*Mason Tech no longer provides any type of air suspension*


----------



## Lamy207 (Aug 5, 2009)

Are the mk2/3/corrado kits still available?


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

:banghead:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Lamy207 said:


> Are the mk2/3/corrado kits still available?


----------

